# Cold Start Engine Sqeal/Whine?



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

All,

I have a 05 GTO 6spd. For the past few months I've been experience engine squeal/whine on cold starts. It seems the noise last much longer now than it used to after the engine warms up.

Had the dealer looking at it. Of course by the time I got there the engine was all nice and warm so that just sprayed the belts.

Any ideas? A couple of buddies of mine who have GTOs report no such issue.

I've also notice that my engine coolant levels (visual inspection of stick) have been alarmingly low (grime on stick but no liquid/moisture of fluid level) even though the coolant gets filled. Dealer looked at, did a compression test found now leaks and I don't have leakage from parking space. Weird. Twice I've had the engine temp meter shoot up real high but then return to normal over the last 6 months with about 3 to 4 months between the two incidents.

Also, I'm trying to get a print out of the TSB for the paint peel on the front bumpers of the 05 to take to my dealer but I have some serious paint peel under for right front headlight. Can anyone forward me a copy?

Any suggestions would be appreaciated.

Thanks!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Im just guessing here mind you..

The coolant issue is baffling - no guesses

The whine/squeal might be a combination of a weak battery and the very whiney Mitsubishi generator our cars have in them from OZ.

My generator will whine like a mother for about 30 seconds after cold start. The higher the load on the gen, the more noise it makes. If your battery is dying, the gen my be doing its dead level best to get the voltage back up, hence a whine that diminishes as things warm up as the battery comes back to life. The battery in the GTO is a wuss.

I would not call it a squeal, but more like a whistle-like whine. It is a normal OC for this gen.

Guys - don,t bust my chops for calling it a generator vs. alternator. The word alternator is... well, the word makes no sense to me. We have an AC generator as does practically everone else that owns a car or a Honda Portable.

Hope this helps, but like I said, it is a SWAG. Have the batt load tested and see what comes up. At least you may be able to rule that out.

BTW - I am wearing my Terps shirt today - have spent a lot of time in MD


----------



## silver04G-T-OHHH (Aug 13, 2006)

if you want to determine if it is your alternator, unplug the connector on it while it is making your noise, if it goes away, there's your answer...and I mean the connector, not the red cable from the battery, dont want you doing any unintentional welding.:willy: :willy:


----------



## 70sFlashback (Jul 9, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks gents for the replies...I'll follow your leads.

BTW, your right bg, it's more like whistle-link then a squeal.

Thanks again.


----------

